# Cat flap in a composite door



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Has anyone had a cat flap fitted into a composite door?

We'd rather not replace the door to have a cat flap fitted (and we can't really go through the wall) but it would be great to have a cat flap into the cat run. The few people we've contacted to ask if they would fit one have flat out refused...


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

Psygon said:


> Has anyone had a cat flap fitted into a composite door?
> 
> We'd rather not replace the door to have a cat flap fitted (and we can't really go through the wall) but it would be great to have a cat flap into the cat run. The few people we've contacted to ask if they would fit one have flat out refused...


Some people have cat run access from the window. I've seen cat flaps on windows..


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Psygon said:


> Has anyone had a cat flap fitted into a composite door?
> 
> We'd rather not replace the door to have a cat flap fitted (and we can't really go through the wall) but it would be great to have a cat flap into the cat run. The few people we've contacted to ask if they would fit one have flat out refused...


Found this on google ...............https://www.compositedoorsyorkshire.co.uk/news/can-a-cat-flap-be-fitted-in-a-composite-door


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

The side door in my conservatory sounds the same as this from the above link:

"Composite doors feature solid hardwood timber cores and robust coloured thermo-plastic skins, which means they are more secure, energy efficient and weather resistant than standard doors."

I fitted a cat flap in mine nearly 20 years ago and it's still in place (tho not in use any longer and I covered with plastic inside to stop drafts).

Never occurred to me not to tbh - I'm a keen DIYer and just got stuck in 

Obviously it's security/thermal properties are compromised, but no different than in any other door with a hole cut in it imo

Inside









Outside









I fitted it as far from the keyhole as possible but if locked with the key stored elsewhere it's as secure as it could be I think. It would need to be a very tiny burglar who could get in through a cat flap. Even mine, which is on the larger side.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

When I had my composite door fitted 3 years ago I was told by the company that a cat flap could only be fitted when the door was made - not retro fitted afterwards. At the time I had old Harrycat and he'd never used a cat flap so I didn't bother, but now with Bertie it would be very useful. I can't fit one in a window as the sills are not wide enough for him to balance on whilst coming through so he has to sit below the window and wait until I open it !


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Bertie'sMum said:


> When I had my composite door fitted 3 years ago I was told by the company that a cat flap could only be fitted when the door was made - not retro fitted afterwards. At the time I had old Harrycat and he'd never used a cat flap so I didn't bother, but now with Bertie it would be very useful. I can't fit one in a window as the sills are not wide enough for him to balance on whilst coming through so he has to sit below the window and wait until I open it !


The bottom section of my door is solid wood, roughly 1-1.5 inches thick. A pilot hole drilled in each corner and then a jig saw to cut the straight sides. Cat flap frame is fitted on, then screwed to door with plastic cover plates fitted.

Granted, it's easier to do with the wood/door laid flat on a couple of tressels but I don't understand how it can't be fitted retrospectively. Now it would be harder cos I'm 58 and not as flexible! 

It's called a Cat Mate and the inside frame is wide enough to cover the wood so looks like made for composite doors.










See the inside ledge when lifting flap from outside and looking in.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Found this site with lots of info:

www.fourpawsdoors.co.uk/diy-fitting.html


----------

